# Norman Voyager



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

News is coming through on local BBC that LD Lines Norman Voyager has been held in Portsmouth with passengers on board for not passing a safety test. More details when I get them.

David


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

The 1900 Radio Solent news said the Norman Voyager was about to sail from Portsmouth when she failed basic safety checks. She is on charter to LD Lines.

David


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Ferry detained over safety fears (BBC News)*

Safety inspectors detain a cross channel ferry in Portsmouth moments before it is due to sail.

More from BBC News...


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/hampshire/8369462.stm

Same link I think as above from BBC Radio Solent

David


----------



## stevo r6 86 (Aug 17, 2009)

*Norman Voyeger*

Celtic links charted ferry from LD Lines Norman Voyager failed to leave pompey this afternoon as she failed an emergency test, Passengers on board were told that another test will be done tomorrow afternoon at the earliest.(20.11.09)


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*'Unsafe' ferry remains at port (BBC News)*

Safety inspectors prevent a cross channel ferry from sailing for a second night amid safety concerns.

More from BBC News...


----------



## paull.happyhiker (Mar 16, 2009)

I thought she would have no problems as she is a fairly new build


----------



## gaelsail (Aug 24, 2008)

paull.happyhiker said:


> I thought she would have no problems as she is a fairly new build


On reading the news report it doesn't look like the ship itself is the issue?


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Here is the News story

http://www.portsmouth.co.uk/newshome/Ferry-impounded-in-Portsmouth-over.5842809.jp

David


----------



## Sarky Cut (Oct 11, 2007)

*Norman Voyager.*

The Norman Voyager has failed a coastguard inspection.

Apparantly the crew did not know what they were doing and there was no clear emergency plan.

Well it had to happen at one time or another.


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Cheap, illiterate labour, coming home to roost?


----------



## NoMoss (Mar 14, 2007)

Cast your minds back to 2007 when the same company tried to run a similar service from portsmouth using the Celtic Mist. Both the British and French authorities refused to issue passenger certificates for the ship and she was sent back to Piraeus for 'additional work'. That serrvice did not start but Ld Lines ran using the Norman Spirit, ex Prins Filip. I travelled to France using this service and it was very well run.


----------



## gaelsail (Aug 24, 2008)

NoMoss said:


> Cast your minds back to 2007 when the same company tried to run a similar service from portsmouth using the Celtic Mist. Both the British and French authorities refused to issue passenger certificates for the ship and she was sent back to Piraeus for 'additional work'. That serrvice did not start but Ld Lines ran using the Norman Spirit, ex Prins Filip. I travelled to France using this service and it was very well run.


The crew are only as good as the management and training?


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

paull.happyhiker said:


> I thought she would have no problems as she is a fairly new build


She was completed last year and been operating out of Portsmouth all this year. There are a lot of photos in the Gallery:

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/search.php?searchid=437551

Have her crewing standards suddenly deteriorated, or has she been operating a year without our authorities carrying out an inspection? (EEK) 

Fred (Thumb)


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Impounded ferry cleared to sail (BBC News)*

A cross-channel ferry impounded on Thursday over safety fears has been told it can sail after concerns were addressed.

More from BBC News...


----------



## gaelsail (Aug 24, 2008)

fred henderson said:


> She was completed last year and been operating out of Portsmouth all this year. There are a lot of photos in the Gallery:
> 
> http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/search.php?searchid=437551
> 
> Have her crewing standards suddenly deteriorated, or has she been operating a year without our authorities carrying out an inspection? (EEK)


She was running under LD Lines but then they chartered her to Celtic Link Ferries in September (news release- scroll down the page)


----------



## NoMoss (Mar 14, 2007)

fred henderson said:


> She was completed last year and been operating out of Portsmouth all this year. There are a lot of photos in the Gallery:
> 
> http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/search.php?searchid=437551
> 
> ...


One can't help but wonder. The crew seem to have been from the same source.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Norman Voyager cleared to sail

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/hampshire/8372169.stm

David


----------

